# Air Travel for a 17 year old without ID?



## DebBrown (Feb 27, 2006)

I need some advice here.

My son is scheduled to fly to Montana this weekend by himself.  Not a big deal except that last night he got a ticket (a long, stupid story) and gave up his license instead of his AAA bond card.

Since he is 17, he does not have to have a picture ID to check in and board a plane BUT someone taking a look at him might not necessarily believe he is a minor.

He could take his passport BUT we have a trip planned to Asia in three weeks and if he somehow loses his passport, he is really in trouble.

What to do?  Let him take his passport and risk loss of both passport and our upcoming vacation?  OR send him with school ID and his birth certfiicate?

Keep in mind that he is travelling alone so if the TSA give him a hard time, he might not handle it with much finesse.  Remember this is the boy who gave the cop his license instead of his bond card and got a ticket for not producing proof of insurance when the card was in the glove compartment.    

Deb


----------



## Diane (Feb 27, 2006)

I talked to a Southwest Airlines agent yesterday about this when making reservations for three brothers ages 13, 12, and 9 who will be travelling "unaccompanied" and to visit us this summer.  Under SW rules the 13 and 12 year olds are considered adults and the 9 year old is in their care.

The agent said no government issued ID is required for anyone under age 18, but a copy of a birth certificate or a school ID is recommended in case TSA asks for ID.  Also, SW will issue a gate pass for an adult to go with someone under 18 to their gate, or meet someone under 18 at the arrival gate.

Diane


----------



## Dave M (Feb 27, 2006)

I vote for having him take his passport. If he is responsible enough to travel alone, he should be responsible enough to be trusted not to lose his passport.

As for not knowing what to do when he was stopped by a cop, I'm sure I didn't have a clue as to what to do and what not to do the first time I was stopped either. And at that age, it might be particularly unnerving!


----------



## marion10 (Feb 27, 2006)

Does he have a school ID with picture?


----------



## DebBrown (Feb 27, 2006)

Marion, he does have a school id with picture.  I'm thinking that and his birth certificate should work to prove he is a minor and doesn't need a "real" ID.

DaveM, if we didn't have a big trip coming up, I'd take a chance on the passport.  But we'd really be in trouble if it got lost right now.  Generally speaking, he is a responsible boy but anyone can lose something!

Deb


----------



## RayH (Feb 27, 2006)

Why don't you take him to the DMV and get him a state I.D. Since he has his passport, birth certificate and school I.D he shouldn't have a problem getting his state I.D. One other thing to take along to the DMV is a piece of mail with his name and address on it. Call your local DMV and ask what he needs to get a state I.D.


----------



## riverdees05 (Feb 27, 2006)

In Missouri and Tennessee you can get a Personal ID by taking birth certificate and some other information to the Driver License Place.  They do it immediately and only cost about $10.00 +/-.   You can probably check out the requirements in your state on the internet or by calling.


----------



## DebBrown (Feb 27, 2006)

Getting a State ID isn't practical in the Chicago area.  Going to the DMV is a big hassle and we don't have alot of time before Friday.

Both DH and DS vote for taking the passport.  I guess I'll just have to hope he can hold onto it.

Deb


----------



## Mark123 (Feb 27, 2006)

Try calling the Police Dept that issued the ticket and see if they have his license.  

They may return it to you - particularly if the infraction was simply technical (ie not showing his insurance card but actually being insured).


----------



## isisdave (Feb 28, 2006)

Yeah, explain this "gave up his license" stuff.  In California, you sign and go. If you gave the cop your license, you couldn't drive.

I'd try to get the license back anyway.  It couldn't require more than posting bail.  Oh, I suppose it could.


----------



## Icarus (Feb 28, 2006)

Maybe it's in lieu of a bond? If it is, can't you just pay the bond and get the license back, or swap the license for the AAA card?

-David


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 28, 2006)

If you have him take his passport, make a color photo copy of the ID page. If it gets lost, he may be able to get back on the plane if you fax that copy to the ticket desk. I know a coworker who had his wallet, with his DL in it, stolen while on vacation. His parents were able to fax a copy of his expired passport to the airline and they allowed him to board. This was after 9/11 but, I don't know for a fact it would work every time.


----------



## mikey0531 (Feb 28, 2006)

I vote for NOT giving your son his passport!  It'll be a big hassle to replace if you need it to travel soon.  I'd have him take his school i.d. and his birth certificate.  Or, even a copy of his birth certificate and just get it notarized.
Debi


----------



## MarTN (Feb 28, 2006)

Oh, Deb. So sorry to hear about this.

It is a good reminder though for all of us to review what to do with our kids if they are ever stopped.  I think DD knows that all the info is in a ziplock in her glove box, but I should double check.

I do have a disposable camera with flash in her glovebox with a label on it stating it should be used after an accident.  Probably should review that with her too.

How long does a duplicate passport take (if you apply now)?


----------



## Weez (Feb 28, 2006)

dougp26364 said:
			
		

> If you have him take his passport, make a color photo copy of the ID page. If it gets lost, he may be able to get back on the plane if you fax that copy to the ticket desk. I know a coworker who had his wallet, with his DL in it, stolen while on vacation. His parents were able to fax a copy of his expired passport to the airline and they allowed him to board. This was after 9/11 but, I don't know for a fact it would work every time.



Hey doug,

Good to see you over here.   

Weez


----------

